# Deep Scratch Repair



## peddy (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Need some advice please... Recenty my car got keyed across 2 panels (door and front wing) and is about 1.5m long. I've done the nail test and it catches the scratch.

Before going the respray route I'd like to see if I can fix it myself.

I've come across this video:





I was wondering:

1. will this actually work well?
2. If so, where can I get an equiviliant product they name the "paint leveler", which removes the excess putty?

I don't have a polishing machine so work would all be by hand.
I have chipex chip repair.

Any other suggestions are welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Chipex ought to do it.


----------



## peddy (Oct 8, 2009)

DW58 said:


> Chipex ought to do it.


tried that but it's too deep for chipex alone. I need something to fill the scratch first, which I think 3m red putty can do... I just need something like that paint leveler (in the UK) to remove the excess putty.


----------



## peddy (Oct 8, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

is it not possible to "build up" layers of paint?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I thought that was the idea with Chipex - they certainly say it is.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Deep Scratches*

A surface scratch that will `catch' your fingernail is approximately 0.04 Mil (1.0 µ) deep will usually require wet sanding (you should sand the scratch to bare metal because the device that caused this scratch was probably used with enough pressure to damage both the paint and the primer) and the clear coat refinishing

Removing a scratch requires removing the layer of paint that contains the defect; you need to level the paint to the lowest point of the scratch. But removing more that 0.5 mil (12µ) of clear coat will cause premature paint film failure as UV protection percolates to the top of the clear coat. Check paint film thickness with a Paint Thickness Meter (PTG) before you attempt to remove

As you go over a deep scratch, the abrasives round off the edges of the high spots of the scratch. The result is a shallower scratch (when no full correction can be made) rounded edges don't reflect light the same way a sharp edge will and is therefore less noticeable.

It may be necessary to carry out some localized wet sanding to facilitate full removal of any deep scratches, once again, paint thickness must be checked, and if the paint is too thin wet sanding is NOT an option.

Once you have levelled the scratch apply paint in 'layers', by applying a coat of paint and then allowing it to dry, apply paint, and etc. Apply paint until it's higher than the surrounding surface and then polish level.

_Note: metallic paint is very difficult to match as the flakes won't 'lay down' like OEM applied paint._


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Still not sorted Pedram?
Ive pm'd you with a little info from a good friend peddy which may be of help.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

peddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some advice please... Recenty my car got keyed across 2 panels (door and front wing) and is about 1.5m long. I've done the nail test and it catches the scratch.
> 
> ...


what he has done is effectively fill with the red putty what he should have been filling with paint leaving little or no surface area for the paint to seat properly, the way he has mixed colour with clear will work as it kills 2 birds with 1 stone but I would not be happy with the result being so close to the surface of the original paint with very little beneath...

Whilst this is what most believe to be the only method of repair *"A surface scratch that will `catch' your fingernail is approximately 0.04 Mil (1.0 µ) deep will usually require wet sanding (you should sand the scratch to bare metal because the device that caused this scratch was probably used with enough pressure to damage both the paint and the primer) and the clear coat refinishing" * there is an alternative method which does require the building up of colour in the scratch itself and that is the cutting or shaving method where the scratch or chip that has been touched in is then "cut" with a titanium block, it is then re-levelled to the surface of the original paint finish without the need to wet sand, it will then need only refining with a light abrasive polish like SRP or Lime Prime which reduces the amount of paint being removed by wet sanding and cutting back....

Job Done....


----------

